# Nfpa 3 & 4



## cda (Feb 27, 2015)

Anyone read NFPA 3 & 4 yet.

Anyone use them?

http://www.nfpa.org/codes-and-standards/document-information-pages?mode=code&code=3

http://www.nfpa.org/codes-and-standards/document-information-pages?mode=code&code=4


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 28, 2015)

Yes and Yes.  We (qualified fire inspectors) have been using this form of inspection, witnessing requirements and performance evaluation for decades.  These newer documents have just allowed others to catch up to being professional about one's verifications on system operational conditions and relationship with other building systems like door closings, smoke removal and opening protections to mention a few.  I know some of the TC members who worked on these documents and just like any new or introduced standard or guide, they will improve as they continue to be used.


----------

